# Last Year Props



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

So what do you guys do... Do you use the same props over and over each year? Do you recycle some or all props into something new? Do you just put them away build new and maybe bring them back out after 1 or 2 years? Or do you just redo them to make them better then the year before?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

There are certain things that get used every year; almost like "trademark props" that people are familiar with and associiate with our haunt/display. The graveyard portion get's a few added details each year but essentially stays the same. We do change up the remaining two scenes each year and add some new things, while re-using some of the older props, and yeah, we retire things for a year or two and then bring them back, just to keep it kind of fresh. Sometimes it's hard not using a certain prop that you really like or put a lot of time into but the variety keeps things interesting.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, all that.
Really thou, I stay with the same theme each year (classic Halloween, skellys, witches, tombstones, ect) and just add to it or improve the old ones.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Add to it each year. Subtract out the stuff that is now not as good as it used to be. Upgrade to better tombstones, put epitaphs on store bought ones, juggle where things go to make it look better. I try to make it look a bit diff each year. When I scavenged an old table that had paint all over it and a bog box full of old bottles & jars, I suddely had all the makings for a potion table! That's how it goes..you find something, either used or at the store & get inspired and add to your haunt.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I change my theme every year. Last year was spiders, this year is Day of the Dead, and I'm already picking up things for next year, haunted nursery. I have a large yard to fill so I do have a cemetery, no matter what the theme is. My problem with rotating themes is storage. I never get rid of the things from past themes because I never know when I'll use them again. I sure in a couple of years I'll repeat some themes, just move things around and maybe mix the props. That's just how I like to do it. But Lord, help me find storage.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Yes, all that.
> Really thou, I stay with the same theme each year (classic Halloween, skellys, witches, tombstones, ect) and just add to it or improve the old ones.


I'm with Bone Dancer...However, this year, unlike the past, I am having trouble finding storage for the new additions... grrrr...

*urge to kill rising*


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with Bone Dancer - we do a little of each of your suggestions. There are a few key pieces that we keep for tradition, but mostly new "monsters" every year. This year we are going to bring back a favorite from 3 years ago, and add him to the new monsters. Just something to keep the return visitors connected with familiarity, yet fresh enough to still startle.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

For the most part, we add every year. I mean, some of our earliest props were pulled out, and store purchased tombstones are being replaced gradually by ones we make. At some point, we are going to have to start a prop rotation or something. After all, the space I have isn't unlimited.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

we use to add every year. now i find, that we have too much... and I often leave some out purposely. I always try to "move around the scenes" each year..... if my Ramones tribute was under the patio last year, this year I will hang them from the house or stick them in a bush... etc... ( I am working out of my backyard ) - I think at this point, I just want to build props for the most part.... versus buying them. In terms of decorations, this year, I have only bought 3 skellies to corpse, spider web (cant have enough) , and an additional fog machine.... - will probably add a few new disco lights over the next week. Hoping to build a tunnel of terror, but I will make sure everything is ready to go prior to taking that project on. ec


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

My props definitely get rotated. This year I'm doing a Haunted High School. Next year I'm thinking about Dia de los Muertos. I've actually been considering that for years as I live in a pretty heavily Latino/a neighborhood. Some props will just be retooled, others will just sit lonely in storage...


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I change it up every year. I reuse some props, but they're redressed to fit the current theme (cursed gold idol this year).


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I use all my props every year. Some of them re optimized and retooled. Plus I bulid a few new props every year!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I mix it up every year.


----------

